# Slow Chat Archives > Slow Chat: Talk with Microsoft Developer Teams >  Office & SharePoint tools in Visual Studio 2010

## bethmassi

Is anyone out there using the new tools in Visual Studio to build Office or SharePoint 2010 customizations? If so, what do you think? 

Cheers,
-Beth

----------

